# As a READER, What is your Ideal Update Schedule?



## el-remmen (Jun 4, 2007)

All you loyal and regular story hour readers out there, what would be your idea schedule for your favorite story hour(s) to be updated?  Why?

The reason I am curious is because unlike my previous story hour, I have more written up ahead of time than I have posted, and it takes all my willpower not to just post chunks of it every other day or so, and actually pace myself. . .

I know for my own tastes, I like a story hour to be updated once every week or two, with the occasional surprise bonus installment - but of course, the story hours I do read regularly, do not do this. . .


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 5, 2007)

None of the story hours I've read here have had regular update schedules. Halmae came closest, I think, although it looks like that one is on hiatus at the moment. So what I've tended to do is DL an entire thread and read it at my leisure. So I voted "I don't care as long as it happens." But if a SH doesn't update at least once a month, or hasn't updated recently, I usually don't bother.


----------

